

How Discovery Will Drive Transactions - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/21/how-discovery-will-drive-transactions/

======
marojejian
Good post. No one has cracked the discovery nut well in e-comm yet. If they do
though, the bigger challenge will be monetizing effectively. You don't want to
end up like Yelp, waiting for a Groupon to leapfrog you.

Inspyr (www.theinspyr.com) has an interesting take on the monetization, and
unique UI to boot.

